# Thinking of picking up a second instrument...



## Azathoth

And I'm considering oboe. I wouldn't be able to actually do anything for several months, but I like the idea of playing a wind instrument. I have better-than-usual lung power, and I've started running again, so I figure I might as well play to my strengths. Also, since I share a room that's 3 square feet larger than the average prison cell, I need something nice and compact.

What would you guys recommend? I've been torn between clarinet and oboe.

A tricky thing to deal with is that there are really no opportunities for a newbie teenager to play in an orchestra, that I've found. If you're one of these Asian prodigy kids who was playing Rachmaninoff before you could walk, you're set. If you're a ghetto kid in Harlem, there are outreach programs. But, there really isn't much for someone with average talent, who doesn't really want to make a lifelong career out of it. Because of this, I want to pick the instrument that will make me a more attractive candidate since I'm probably going to have to first learn to play, then compete for a spot in a youth orchestra.

I like the sound of both oboe and clarinet, so it all comes down to utility and the recommendations of those with experience.


----------



## R-F

What instrument(s) do you already play?


----------



## Methodistgirl

I would take the clarinet and then take up a string instrument of some sort.
judy tooley


----------



## Mozart_Oboe_Beethoven

I would say oboe, just because it's the main instrument I play (among other things). I'd say oboe. I play in youth orchestras/honor concert bands. Oboe rocks!


----------



## corpsegrinder72

id say go with clarinet.
unless youre gonna put A LOT of time (and money) into, id stay away from double reeds. i play bassoon, and i have to practice every day to stay in good performance quality. i personally wouldnt do oboe anyhow... but i used to be able to play clarinet fairly well, and it was pretty wasy to learn for me, and i didnt have to practice it as much as some of my other instruments.


----------



## Azathoth

I currently play piano and am trying to learn bass guitar.

I've also been wondering if the fact that I have braces -and will soon have a retainer- would muck with my ability to play oboe.


----------



## MJTTOMB

if you like the sound of the human voice, clarinet is closer. clarinet is an extremely unforgiving instrument at the beginning, but it's great help if you plan to learn something like saxophone.

And braces shouldn't effect your playing much, i have them, and i can play fairly well.


----------



## R-F

Interesting, I play piano (and percussion) and I'm also very keen on taking up another instrument- probably a woodwind instrument. However I've always wanted to learn a string instrument, preferably the violin, but I know that requires a LOT of dedication.
I suppose clarinet's a good place to start. A lot of people start off on clarinet, then take up harder woodwind instruments like Bassoon.


----------



## jenny

I would say that it depends what you want. If you're short of money and want to be able to pick up the instrument more quickly then I'd say the clarinet, however if playing in ensembles is more of a priority then the oboe might be better, because where I live at least then in our amateur youth bands and orchestras then there's massive shrotages of oboe players (for example, in the county youth orchestra, I'm currently playing second oboe part on my flute, as there's only one oboeist to a decent standard in the group), so that could be the same everywhere.


----------

